# Testing...



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Just signed up at imagestation. I'm sick of links!


















See it??


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

My 8 inch xingu rhom by the way.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

got to love those eyes oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh so spooky


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I see it.
Nice


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Death in # said:


> got to love those eyes oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh so spooky


 I guess this means I did it right. Thanks.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yeah u did and what a gorgues piranha


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Beautiful Nick! Nice rhomb dude!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks man!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah it looks really great, :smile:


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I can't wait till my rhom devolops red eyes like yours...very good looking piranha you have there.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Gotta love those eyes.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Serrapygo said:


> Just signed up at imagestation. I'm sick of links!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE RHOM! I want one.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet fish Nick: gotta love those evil eyes
















btw: X, I thought Vader's a little rhom


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks Xenon, Judazzz.

Xenon, I believe it's either George or Ron that has Xingu rhoms right now at a pretty decent price. This is by far my most active/aggressive piranha right now. I'm not saying they are all like that but they all are very gorgeous fish. A little underated in the hobby as far as I'm conscerned. Check em' out.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

perfect!!!


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

nice rhom looks awsome


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

8 inches my ass. maybe 6







Nice looking fish though, can't wait to see what it looks like at 8 and above "


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

ncith said:


> 8 inches my ass. maybe 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok ncith, enlighten me. Why isn't it 8 inches? I would love to hear this.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Are we gonna argue about size again? Nobody can tell anything about the size from the picture presented. The only thing you can tell is that is a a f'n sweet ass fish


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Are we gonna argue about size again? Nobody can tell anything about the size from the picture presented. The only thing you can tell is that is a a f'n sweet ass fish


 It has gotten tedious for sure.


----------

